# Going around & around !



## jmp (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I joined 2 days ago, found this site by accident.

I have been having gynae problems for 3 years and at every appointment they kept on asking me do I want children as all previous drugs and treatments have failed and the last thing left was to get rid of everything and the problem would be sorted. How do you make that decision, at 30 and not in a relationship, who knows what the future holds.They bought me a bit of time with prostap 3 but the side affects were not nice and not a solution or a long term option.

My GP managed to bring my appointment forward as I was now back to square 1 after 3 years and put me back on Norethisterone until the next action plan is drafted. 

I am in the early stages of a relationship and have been honest with my partner and he has been mega supportive and said he will support me in any decision I make, he has 3 teenage children and has had the "snip" but is up for a reversal. I was researching  reversal's when I found this website and from my research it looks like this isn't a option as his was done over 10yrs ago.

I have never been big on having children and often thought if I changed my mind, it wouldn't be a problem, you spend all the years when you are concentrating on your career trying not to get pregnant and then mother nature throws a wide ball when you think a child may be something you want. I think deep down I always knew I was going to have problems as I have never had pleasant periods from the beginning. 

Its only when someone wants to take the option away from you that you really take a long hard look at what is important.

So my consultant has now referred me to another consultant to see if I am candidate for donor sperm as single person. I don't know the protocol and how does my partner come into this, as if I get my appointment through and we are still together (hope we are together forever) will I have to go on a different waiting list if not a single person. I am confused.


----------

